

Ask HN: Best format for video download - snowbird122

I want my website visitors to be able to purchase and download videos (without DRM) from my website.  These are not technical users and I want to minimize support with videos that won't play for whatever reason.  What format should I use for the videos?
======
wmf
WMV can be played by all Windows PCs, about 20% of Macs, and many Linux
systems. MP4 will play on all Macs but only some Windows and Linux machines.
Anything else is worse.

